# Milk wine - per Tom's request



## kolson5 (May 6, 2010)

Milk Wine - makes approx 3 gallons

2 gallons 1% milk
2 gallons spring water
8 lbs sugar
60 drops Lactaid enzyme
1 packet Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

Day 1 -Start by adding 30 drops of lactaid to each gallon of milk. Then back to the fridge for 24 hours (it starts to break down the milk sugars during this time). I pre-start my yeast 24 hours ahead with 2c water, 1/2c sugar, a little yeast nutrient, and a little lemon juice.
Day 2 - Boil water and add in sugar. Let cool and add to primary. Add milk and pitch yeast. Note - I didn't take a SG since I thought the milk solids would throw off the reading.
Day 3-8 - The must will separate into three distinct layers. Curds on top, wine in middle, lees at the bottom. I just pushed down the cap (of curds) daily to keep them from getting moldy (although I read that all the CO2 keeps mold away...I didn't want to take a chance).
Day 9 - I sterilized a slotted spoon and removed all the curds from the top.
Day 14 - Transfered to secondary.
Day 30 - Either rack to another carboy or stabilize and bottle (I haven't gotten this far yet) depending on clarity.

The wine started out Mtn. Dew colored in the secondary and has since lightened.


----------



## Torch404 (May 7, 2010)

Quick question, why 2 gallons of spring water? It seems like it would dilute down the only ingredient?


----------



## kolson5 (May 7, 2010)

Just following the recipe from the bootlegger's bible. A guess is that the must would just be too thick for the yeast work properly.


----------



## Torch404 (May 8, 2010)

Ah, I need to find me a copy of that thing. Sound like a great book.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

OK so Who can tell me what it TASTE's like...


----------



## kolson5 (May 9, 2010)

Tasted it today (about a month from starting). I think the closest taste is sake...


----------

